# Fire OS 4.1.1



## joangolfing

When will we be getting the New OS 4.0 on our HDX's?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

They've not said. Except to send out the letter that it would be 'coming'. I don't expect it until all the new Fires are officially released. The new 6 and 7 are available, but the kids one and the new HDX are still on pre-order.

BUT . . . . tomorrow is "the day" so presumably sometime after that they'll send out the updates.


----------



## NogDog

Or whenever they fix some major bug they found right after sending out that email to us.


----------



## MsScarlett

I just noticed that my HDX updated today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

To 4.0?

Mine says no updates available....

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

I think my HDX updated last night. It flashed a time or two, shut itself down and really slowed down a game I was playing, so I turned it off and put it on the charger. Is there a way to see what version my HDX has? I didn't see anything in settings.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sure!

Go to Settings > Device > System Updates.

It'll show you what the Current Version is and whether there is an update.  And you can check for updates.

My HDX7 was updated September 24, 2014 and is at 13.3.2.6, my HDX8.9 is at 14.3.2.6 and was updated September 24, 2014.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Looks like the updates are available on Amazon's site, but haven't been pushed to everyone. Thanks, MsScarlett for letting us know.

(Link removed--believe that is for the new Fire HDX 8.9, not for the older Kindle Fire HDX 8.9, as that has a separate listing that is still running 3.2.6, which is what I have. And the Kindle Fire HDX7 also is running 3.2.6)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I, too, am still at 3.2.6 on both my 2013 model HDX Fires.

I did get the announcement from Amazon a few weeks ago that they'd be going to 4, but neither has done so yet.

Via Kindle Support, both my devices show the latest update is 3.2.6.

As it appears the 2014 HDX8.9 _has_ started shipping, I would expect the OS 4 update to go out to the 2013 models fairly soon.

For clarification, it appears they're calling the 2013 model "Kindle Fire HDX 8.9" and the 2014 model "Fire HDX 8.9". <sarcasm>No, that's not confusing at all.</sarcasm>  In general it looks like this year's new stuff are just called "Fire" while the older ones are called "Kindle Fire".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> For clarification, it appears they're calling the 2013 model "Kindle Fire HDX 8.9" and the 2014 model "Fire HDX 8.9". <sarcasm>No, that's not confusing at all.</sarcasm>  In general it looks like this year's new stuff are just called "Fire" while the older ones are called "Kindle Fire".


Yep, they've dropped the "Kindle" from the new Fire models. I had seen that somewhere in one of the reviews at the time of the new model announcements.

Betsy


----------



## MsScarlett

Betsy the Quilter said:


> To 4.0?
> 
> Mine says no updates available....
> 
> Betsy


Hi! Just getting back to this thread, I've been out all day! Mine says updated to Fire OS 4.1.1 on October 25. I have the 7" HDX.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MsScarlett said:


> Hi! Just getting back to this thread, I've been out all day! Mine says updated to Fire OS 4.1.1 on October 25. I have the 7" HDX.


 



Have you tried any of the new features?

Betsy


----------



## MsScarlett

I have not had a chance to play with it a lot yet. I am hoping to play with it some tonight.  The only reason I even noticed is because some of the icons looked a little different on my home screen. I'm very happy that we got the new OS, though.  I love my HDX!

Eta: New OS, new Kindle Voyage to play with...it's like Christmas! Lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Interesting that it's not available to download yet (or at least wasn't this afternoon.)

Betsy


----------



## MsScarlett

It is weird, and I am usually one of the last to get an update "on air."  So far, like I said, a slightly different look to some of the icons (like Silk), nothing major, just a little different looking.  "My Music" takes you to new music, your library, and Prime music.  The new weather app is there.  There is a new full screen mode where the app or game takes up the entire screen area and you swipe to get to the device controls, which is kind of nice.  The update info mentions WPS Office, which I have not tried yet.  The profiles feature is there, and looks interesting.  There is also the "smart suspend" feature that is supposed to help battery life.  It is supposed to "learn" your usage habits so I guess that one will take a little time to see if it helps.  

It is also a bit different when you press and hold apps on the home page or carousel--now there is a menu that comes up at the top of the screen instead of the little box.


----------



## HappyGuy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sure!
> 
> Go to Settings > Device > System Updates.


OK, just color me blind!  I looked in settings several times and didn't see this even though I KNEW it was in there somewhere!! 

Still on 13.3.2.6 from Sep 24, 2014.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MsScarlett said:


> It is weird, and I am usually one of the last to get an update "on air." So far, like I said, a slightly different look to some of the icons (like Silk), nothing major, just a little different looking. "My Music" takes you to new music, your library, and Prime music. The new weather app is there. There is a new full screen mode where the app or game takes up the entire screen area and you swipe to get to the device controls, which is kind of nice. The update info mentions WPS Office, which I have not tried yet. The profiles feature is there, and looks interesting. There is also the "smart suspend" feature that is supposed to help battery life. It is supposed to "learn" your usage habits so I guess that one will take a little time to see if it helps.
> 
> It is also a bit different when you press and hold apps on the home page or carousel--now there is a menu that comes up at the top of the screen instead of the little box.


Does it have the "Firefly" thing -- where you point the camera at something and it tells you everything you need to know about how to buy it on Amazon.


----------



## MsScarlett

Ann in Arlington said:


> Does it have the "Firefly" thing -- where you point the camera at something and it tells you everything you need to know about how to buy it on Amazon.


If it does, I haven't found it yet. It sounds like a cool feature! With a front-facing camera only it might be a bit awkward, but I'd love to try it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MsScarlett said:


> If it does, I haven't found it yet. It sounds like a cool feature! With a front-facing camera only it might be a bit awkward, but I'd love to try it.


I don't really expect it to be on the devices with only a front-facing camera.

Betsy


----------



## MsScarlett

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't really expect it to be on the devices with only a front-facing camera.
> 
> Betsy


Me, neither, but it would be fun to play with. I'm thinking the next HDX might have a rear camera, too, like the new HDs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't really expect it to be on the devices with only a front-facing camera.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah -- I expect the Firefly will only work on the 8.9HDX which does have two cameras.


----------



## Toby

No FireFly was mentioned when I tapped on the link to give more info. I got the update. It says we get a weather app, the family share thing, etc. I think only the new HDX 8.9" will get the FireFly.


----------



## 68564

No update yet on my 7" HD - shows 11.3.2.6 as current on the device.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

VydorScope said:


> No update yet on my 7" HD - shows 11.3.2.6 as current on the device.


Did you get an email saying you would get an update? Folks with the HDX did, and that's what we're waiting for (or some are getting now). But I'm not sure other devices will get anything?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Amazon says 3rd and 4th gen Fires will get it. Whatever that means. From the press release



> Fire OS 4 will be available on all 4th generation Fire tablets and will be available for all 3rd generation Fire tablets via a free, over-the-air software update. Firefly will be available on Fire HDX 8.9. Fire OS 4 will be available on Fire phone early next year.


And the page about Fire OS:
www.amazon.com/dp/B00HCNHDN0#fireos

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Ann in Arlington said:


> Did you get an email saying you would get an update? Folks with the HDX did, and that's what we're waiting for (or some are getting now). But I'm not sure other devices will get anything?


No, but I had a special book appear on mine telling me I would and not to be scared!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> No, but I had a special book appear on mine telling me I would and not to be scared!


Yeah, that's what I got--don't remember an email.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

sorry -- yeah -- I meant the notice that popped up like a book -- 

I got it on both my HDX Fires, but have yet to actually _see_ the update.


----------



## joangolfing

I'm still waiting for the update.  Doesn't this seem like a drawn out process?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think Ms. Scarlett and Toby are special. 

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

Ms Scarlett, in the living room, with the Fire.


----------



## Toby

Why thank you, Betsy.  I got it on my HDX 8.9 & my HD 6. Still waiting for my HDX 7 to update.


----------



## Suzsmarmie

So the HD 8.9 is not being upgraded, correct? I didn't spring for the HDX; darnit! Just thought I'd check though.

Thanks all...and HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## MsScarlett

Haha!    I am surprised...I've never gotten a Kindle update right away.


----------



## OnOneWheel

Just an FYI (at least for the 7" HDX) - the update is now available for manual install from Amazon: http://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201357190


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Looks like it's there for the 8.9HDX as well

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201357220


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, I just downloaded the update for the 8.9HDX.  It's a big one -- took about 5 minutes to d/l to my computer.  Transferred to the Fire pretty quickly -- takes up a fair amount of space there.  Need to have at least 30% charge to begin the update so the Fire is plugged in right now charging -- I was at 15%


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the link. I'll wait longer for the update to come over wifi. If I don't get it, I'll click on thr link here.


----------



## 68564

Hmm my Kindle still says no update, but that page says "Second Generation Kindle Fire HD" and lists a 11.4.1.1 update for it. I think I will grab it and see if it works.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K.  Just for all you people, I downloaded and installed the latest update "Fire OS 4.1.1" on my 8.9HDX. I've not done so yet on my HDX7 which still calls the OS "13.2.2.6". My idea was to compare and contrast. It does seem like they're moving to ONE OS for all Fires that's not different based on size of screen.

First thing you notice is the lock screen.

Old OS: upper left shows how many emails and a battery bar. Upper right shows date and time.  The 'swipe indicator' is a lock icon.
New OS: upper left has the device name and general notifications, upper right has date and time and also the wifie status and battery status. The swipe indicator is just a left pointing arrow: <

Home screen:
The arrangement is generally the same, but some of the icons have changed, specifically for Fire apps like silk, email, the camera, contacts, etc.  The newer ones are sort of more sleek. For some it's just a tweak, but some look completely different. Icons for other apps look the same to me.

The email client is also sleeker -- uses more color in the display. That's both good and bad. I have several email accounts and there are different color bars so that when I am in the combined in box it's clear which are from which email. Those bars are still there in the new design, but are not as prominently shown.  Not a big deal -- just an observation.

On the HDX7, old OS, the home icon is always to the left with the back arrow and search icon in the center. On the new OS it's in the center with the back arrow to the left and the search icon to the right.  This at the bottom of the screen when in an app. I think they were the same before; in other words, I don't think this is a difference between the sizes of the devices but a real change in the OS. (eta: definitely the new OS -- I was just doing something and muscle memory took me to the left for home on the 8.9HDX.  )

The same info is shown along the top, though in a different order
Old OS: left has device name and number of notifications, center has the time, right has the wifi signal and battery level
New OS: left has device name and number of notifications, right has wifi signal, battery level and time.
So the time is less obvious on the home page -- haven't found yet if there's any personalization you can do with it.

eta: forgot one big change -- you can now select multiple items at a time on the carousel to remove them from the carousel, or tap an icon and you have the option to delete them from the device.  I predict a lot of folks will like that!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K. moving on to settings.
Again -- design is sleeker/cleaner. Slightly different font

"Parental Controls" is moved well down the list. "Household Profiles" is new -- so you can set preferences when mutliple people in the household use the device. I've just got the one so far.

"Device" has been changed to "Device Options" but it basically is the same.  Interestingly, in the old OS, where there are toggles, ON is at the left and OFF is at the right. They've reversed that in the new OS.

You can no longer enable ADB -- which is something technical.  A NEW option is 'Back up and Restore'.  It says, "Back up your Fire, including device settings, network settings, bookmarks, installed apps, and more to the Cloud. Backup data ca be restored to a new or factory reset device. Backup runs automatically once daily when the device is on standby and connected to Wi-Fi."

So that's pretty cool -- you don't have to have it on, but it sounds like a good plan to me. At least turn it on and force a back up every now and again in case you do have to do a factory reset for some reason. What is not clear is how you do the restore -- but that might be obvious after you do a Factory reset.  Perhaps I'll try that later. 

The storage indicator is basically the same, though they've changed the colors. 

In the Wireless setting -- now called "Wireless and VPN" it's still 'Airplane mode" to turn it off  but there's a change in 'location based services'. In the old OS you could turn it on or off, period. In the new OS, you can toggle it on or off for specific apps. So if, for example, you want your weather app to know where you are, but don't want your games to know, you can turn it on for one and off for the other.  That's a good thing, I think.

You now have the option to change the notification sound. As before you can mute all notification sounds and hide pop up notifications based on when you've scheduled as 'quiet time'. This is the same as in the old OS.

Under 'Display & Sounds' there is now an option to adjust the default font size -- there are 3 settings, default is the smallest.

Security is now called Security and Privacy.  Still have the lock screen option but now you can opt to show, or not, notifications on the lockscreen even when it's still locked. So, for example, you'll see if you have email before entering your pass code to unlock the device.

That's what I've found so far -- still playing.  Not seeing anything like Firefly.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Thanks for the detailed summary, Ann!

I'm going to sit this out till it updates on its own, though...


----------



## 68564

Manual update was flawless and the first thing I noticed was the Lock Screen buttons look different, then the next thing I noticed is all the icons and thumbnails look different. That is all I looked at so far.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Updating the HDX7 just now -- FWIW, the download is probably faster if you don't keep doing other things on line. 

It's definitely a different file than the 8.9HDX as it's a slightly different size.


----------



## 68564

The file for the Second Gen 7 HD was 779megs so if you are not broadband that could take a while


----------



## Toby

Thanks Ann! I learned a lot from your review. I haven't done much but put back a few of my books/audio back on my carosal that I want to quickly get to. I'll have to play with mine more. Still waiting for my 7" to update, but would rather wait a bit longer before having to put on manually. When I had clicked on "learn more about the update", there was no mention of the FireFly, which makes sense if Amazon wants you to buy the new 8.9" to get this feature. I hope I'm wrong, though.


----------



## 68564

UGH I think the screen is even BRIGHTER in 4.0 - even with the "Screen Dimmer" app pushing the brightness down to "0.4%" any screen with a white background is INTENSE. Is there a way to change the overall theme to the light text/dark background of the "night mode" like you can do within books?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

VydorScope said:


> UGH I think the screen is even BRIGHTER in 4.0 - even with the "Screen Dimmer" app pushing the brightness down to "0.4%" any screen with a white background is INTENSE. Is there a way to change the overall theme to the light text/dark background of the "night mode" like you can do within books?


The screen isn't brighter -- that's a hardware thing -- but they've definitely tweaked fonts and designs to make things much _sharper_. I didn't notice any adjustment in the 'screen' section of settings, but I wasn't going looking for it either.



Toby said:


> When I had clicked on "learn more about the update", there was no mention of the FireFly, which makes sense if Amazon wants you to buy the new 8.9" to get this feature. I hope I'm wrong, though.


Yeah.  I was sort of hoping Firefly would be included, at least for the devices that have the camera facing back. Oh well.

I do, overall, like the new design, and like the features they've added -- especially the back up -- it's almost like I got whole new devices.


----------



## HappyGuy

Manually upgraded. Just remember to drop it into the root directory. After the update I didn't notice any changes. It wasn't until a couple of hours later (after putting it down for the afternoon, duh!) that I saw the changes. Nice! I especially like the smaller icons. The other changes look pretty neat also.


----------



## 68564

Ann in Arlington said:


> The screen isn't brighter -- that's a hardware thing -- but they've definitely tweaked fonts and designs to make things much _sharper_. I didn't notice any adjustment in the 'screen' section of settings, but I wasn't going looking for it either.


Yeah - I went looking I was hoping that someone knew something I did not. 

Maybe its that there are more white backgrounds now? I dunno. But pretty soon I am going by a polarized filter or something for the screen.


----------



## NogDog

Being a geek and with some time on my hands, my HDX-7 is now in mid-update.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

NogDog said:


> Being a geek and with some time on my hands, my HDX-7 is now in mid-update.


I manually did both of mine -- I did the 8.9HDX as an experiment and to compare, and liked it well enough I went ahead and did the HDX7 as well.


----------



## Toby

I don't blame you. The updates are like getting a new device. Yes, I too love the backup!!! I would have liked to get the FireFly, but did not expect to get it on the older devices. On the Fire HD 6", which is a newer device, it would have been nice. But again, I think Amazon wanted to have a lower price device, so even though mine got the new update, they want me to pay for the new 8.9" to get it. Just my 5 cents, but I could be wrong as I am only speculating. I usually do get my updates right away on my Fires, so that I've never felt the need to do the update myself, but this waiting would give me a reason to take out my very heavy laptop, so that I can get the many updates on it as well.


----------



## KindleGirl

What software update is everyone using for the HDX7? I don't see one listed for that and the plain HDX update is referencing a different software version than I currently have on mine. I've followed the link here earlier in the thread, but it looks like it's for the 8.9".  What am I missing?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's how to find if there's an update for YOUR device.

Go to Amazon and go to MYC&D

Click 'Kindle Support' in the Menu bar or 'help' near the top at the right

If you click Kindle support you go directly to a page that shows what devices you own.
If you click Help, you have to then click "Fire & Kindle" and "See all kindle devices" to get to the same place.
(I see slightly different things depending on which computer/monitor I'm using.)

Click on the picture of the device you're interested in and scroll down to the last section "Learn More"
One of the options in that section should be Software Updates

That page gives you the info about what is the current OS and how you can get it on your device.
To figure out what OS you currently have, go to settings, device, system updates (on the Fire)

If you transfer it manually, you can just drag and drop onto the kindle icon when the device is connected. That will automatically put it in the correct directory. After disconnecting the device, go to settings/device/system updates and you'll see that it now says 'update available'.
You have to have at least 30% full battery to install it.


----------



## KindleGirl

Got it..thanks! It's the same place the other links were taking me, so I guess even though the numbers weren't right, it's the correct update. Updating now and it seems to be working, so I guess it's all good.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just got a notification on my HDX7 that it updated to 4.1.1.  Also checked the 8.9HDX and it's at 4.1.1 as well but I didn't get any notification.


----------



## kevinpars

Oddly enough, I manually updated to 4.1.1 on my HDX 8.9 on Saturday but this morning found out that my Fire updated to 4.1.1.  Since I was already there, I am not sure what the auto-update did but there you go....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Maybe it wasn't really an additional update -- but just the notification that specifies the new stuff.


----------



## Toby

Well, it took me about 20 minutes to get on AOL on my laptop. I'm very spoiled by my tablets. Put on, no wait. Now, downloading the update to my laptop is taking forever. It's now over 10 min's. How long does this update take to download to the computer?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Toby said:


> Well, it took me about 20 minutes to get on AOL on my laptop. I'm very spoiled by my tablets. Put on, no wait. Now, downloading the update to my laptop is taking forever. It's now over 10 min's. How long does this update take to download to the computer?


Took me about 5 minutes, give or take. I was on a wifi network and was doing other internet things at the time. Might've been faster if I'd let it be the only thing happening.

You know, it will come to you automatically . . . . eventually.


----------



## Toby

Thanks Ann! Maybe I should just let it come over wifi. I'm not used to amazon's downloads of updates taking so long, but then I've only done the kindle updates manually. It's now about 30 min's. I'll let it finish downloading to my laptop, but not put it on my Fire HDX. I can wait.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thing is -- this isn't just a minor update -- it's a MAJOR update -- that's why it's so big.

I don't think it'll take nearly as long to copy to the Kindle -- a couple of minutes at most -- and then it takes less than 10 minutes to install.


----------



## Toby

That's good to know how long it takes. Thanks for the info.!  I was running out of time at any rate, so if I don't get the update soon, at least I already downloaded it to laptop, so it won't take as long...I hope.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My HDX7 updated this morning at 12:46am ET.  Just haven't had time to do it manually, though I meant to. 

Note if you have a child's FreeTime profile on your device, when it updates, from the lock screen, you'll be asked to set a separate pin for your child, and to do so, you'll have to use your FreeTime pin to unlock the screen.  If you've forgotten your PIN, you'll apparently be given a chance to unlock using your Amazon account credentials.  I had a test profile for my husband  that I didn't even have turned on and had to enter the PIN.  Which I remembered.  I then had to set up a lock screen PIN for me, separate from the PIN to get into FreeTime.

EDIT:  One of the things that shows up on the home screen now is the profile for the current user.  It seemed to pick mine from my FB profile.  By tapping on that image, I could switch to the profile for hubby's child account.  

There's supposed to be a way to hide profiles so I don't have 

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Toby said:


> Thanks Ann! Maybe I should just let it come over wifi. I'm not used to amazon's downloads of updates taking so long, but then I've only done the kindle updates manually. It's now about 30 min's. I'll let it finish downloading to my laptop, but not put it on my Fire HDX. I can wait.


It was 3/4ths of a gig in size (at least the update my HD needed was that size), so depending on your connection that could take a long time. For example on 1.5mibt DSL that is over an hour to fetch. 21 mins for 5mbit cable connection. Those are perfect world times, so real life could make them longer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The new weather app is quite nice.  I had to go to my Apps tab, find the app, just called "weather" with a little cloud on the icon, and then press and hold on the app to add it to my home page.

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Yes. I love the weather app as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I had a weather app I used and liked -- was playing with the 'new' one but don't see how to set it to be always in the notifications. If it could do that I'd switch as my current one does NOT on the Fires.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I had a weather app I used and liked -- was playing with the 'new' one but don't see how to set it to be always in the notifications. If it could do that I'd switch as my current one does NOT on the Fires.


I'm not really sure what you mean? Do you mean, if you look at Notifications the current weather is there? The weather app that I've been using on my HDX, 1Weather, does that.

You can set the notifications for the new Weather app under Settings > Notifications & Quiet Time, but I don't see anything like what I'm guessing you mean.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not really sure what you mean? Do you mean, if you look at Notifications the current weather is there? The weather app that I've been using on my HDX, 1Weather, does that.
> 
> You can set the notifications for the new Weather app under Settings > Notifications & Quiet Time, but I don't see anything like what I'm guessing you mean.
> 
> Betsy


yeah -- I like 1Weather. I can glance at the notification and see the temp easily. I think. Now that I'm thinking of it, maybe it's not there on the Fire -- only there if I drag down from the top. Hmmmmmm.

I'm SURE it's that way on my phone with the Weather Underground app.

But, yes -- that's what I want and I don't see that it can be set up that way with this new app.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I just discovered that my HDX 7 updated automatically Wednesday morning at oh dark thirty. Got to play with it now. My HDX 8.9 is still not updated.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

One change I don't like (not whining, just an observation)--

You used to, when you pressed and held on an item on the Carousel, or home page, get a popup with four options:

Remove from Home 
Remove from Carousel
Remove from Device
Add to Collection

Now, you get a white band across the top with the # of items selected (you can tap on other items on the carousel to select multiple items at once) with different choices depending on whether it's one item or not, whether it's already on the home menu or not.

Remove is an option--which means "Remove from Carousel."

"Delete from Device," which is the thing I use most often, is now in the "More" stacked bars icon in the upper right.  So, an extra tap.  (Have I mentioned that I'm really, really, lazy? )

Not a biggy.  Just thought I'd mention it, as it took me a second to realize that I needed to tap on More.    I do like that you can select multiple items.

Betsy


----------



## jkingrph

I got a new HDX 7" last month.  It is still on os 13.3.2.6..  I tried the maual update and nothing, so maybe they will send via wi fi soon.


----------



## Toby

I'm still waitng as well. If you put it on manually & it didn't work, maybe I'll wait a little longer for it to come over wifi.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I would suggest that if updating manually didn't work, you might have grabbed the wrong update file.

To be sure you have the CORRECT update file, go to kindle support (or help on MYC&D; that'll take a couple more clicks). You want to get to the page which shows icons of YOUR devices and even uses the names YOU gave 'em.  Click on the device you want to update. Scroll to the bottom section and one option will be about software updates. If you click that link, the software update will for sure be the one for your device.

It did take a few minutes to download. I then connected my device via USB and, once it showed as a 'drive', I just dragged the file and dropped it on the icon. It automatically ended up in the correct directory and, on disconnecting, I was able to go to settings, device, and it showed there was a system update available. I clicked 'update now' and it did it's thing.

You do need to have at least a 30% charge to start it.


----------



## jkingrph

Ann I chose the correct file, but it did not work.  I deleted it from my computer and re downloaded.  It shows up as old windows media player file.  I tried the drag and drop and no go. so then I right clicked and clicked on send to Kindle and it is now installing and upgrading.   the wonders of electronics!!

All my books and apps are not showing up.  I hope it will repopulate shortly.


----------



## LauraElizabeth

Anyone else get this update? I have a 7" HDX that I have had around 13 months.

Everything seems different!!! I am still exploring the changes. I do not remember ever having an update with so many changes before.


----------



## LauraElizabeth

I realized after I posted that there was a long thread about this, sorry about that!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not a problem!

I haven't really played enough with my Fire HDX7--because the update hasn't seemed that extreme to me.  What features really stand out to you?

Betsy


----------



## LauraElizabeth

these are the things I have noticed so far:

note: I most often use my device horizontally

the keyboard changed
weather app added
icons on home shrunk, allowing extra row visible
contacts icon changed as well as inside
the background changed in the clock/alarms
private browsing (doubt I will use this)
multiple profiles for different users (I do not share)
the time displayed at the top moved from middle to far right
in web, the menu button changed from three lines in the middle right to top right I also see a print button now
different settings categories added/changed
major changes in email app
backup and restore feature added


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LauraElizabeth said:


> these are the things I have noticed so far:
> 
> note: I most often use my device horizontally
> 
> the keyboard changed
> weather app added
> icons on home shrunk, allowing extra row visible
> contacts icon changed as well as inside
> the background changed in the clock/alarms
> private browsing (doubt I will use this)
> multiple profiles for different users (I do not share)
> the time displayed at the top moved from middle to far right
> in web, the menu button changed from three lines in the middle right to top right I also see a print button now
> different settings categories added/changed
> major changes in email app
> backup and restore feature added


See, I really need to do more with my Fire. Just haven't had time! 

I haven't used the keyboard at all--I'll have to check that.
I did notice the weather app and like it.
I didn't notice the shrunk home icons--I guess because I don't use them much, I mostly use the Carousel.
Yeah, the contacts and Silk icons changed. Noticed that. Noticed the contacts had change inside.
Don't use the clocks--I'll have to check it out.
I noticed the multiple profiles--I had a second profile set up for hubby as a test and as a result, I had to set a passcode for the unlock screen. May remove that.
Hadn't noticed the time had moved--I'd have preferred it to stay in the middle. Oh, well.
Great catches in the Silk Browser--I hadn't checked that out yet!
The email changes are the most interesting to me--and I haven't really played with them.

Thanks for inspiring me to check out the changes more!

Betsy


----------



## LauraElizabeth

Betsy the Quilter said:



> See, I really need to do more with my Fire. Just haven't had time!
> 
> Hadn't noticed the time had moved--I'd have preferred it to stay in the middle. Oh, well.
> 
> Thanks for inspiring me to check out the changes more!
> 
> Betsy


So far the time moving is the only thing that irritates me. I can adjust to the others and will adjust to the time as well but it does not seem like the best place


----------



## MichelleB675

My HDX updated some time during the night. I didn't think it would ever turn on again, it stayed on the loading screen for about 20 minutes.. maybe the update was still in progress.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

It has been done time since my 7 inch HDX updated, and my 8.9 HDX finally updated itself last night. I'd been using it and set it aside for just a moment, and found it set to update when I picked it back up and woke it. The housing process took a couple of minutes, but was reasonably quick.all is well with the update so far!


----------



## MichelleB675

It appears we now have "badges" for audiobooks? like gamecenter.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LauraElizabeth said:


> So far the time moving is the only thing that irritates me. I can adjust to the others and will adjust to the time as well but it does not seem like the best place


I liked the time in the middle as well. And I think I liked the home icon at the left - -but that could just be getting used to things.

The back up feature is a great idea -- I'm tempted to do a factory reset just to test it. 

Other changes are, for me, mostly minor/cosmetic.

BTW -- I'll merge this thread with the other longer one about the update!


----------



## Seamonkey

Nothing yet for my 8.9" HDX..  Time still in middle, which I like.


----------



## 68564

MichelleB675 said:


> It appears we now have "badges" for audiobooks? like gamecenter.


I missed that? What are they?


----------



## MichelleB675

It may have always been there and I just never noticed it til I received a badge.. They can be found on the left menu under the Audiobooks tab, down at the bottom.

Screenshots..

https://www.dropbox.com/s/g8q40dmzjc1sqw1/Listening-Level.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hvg3e0mtnedb5ub/ListeningTime.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pm6ld4tnxr1jg5u/Badges.jpg


----------



## Mollyb52

My 8.9 HDX updated last night.  It is different.  I am not a lover of change for no reason.  It looks different and some things function in a different way.  I will give it a chance...but I feel a case of the whiny complaining coming on...LOL.


----------



## 68564

MichelleB675 said:


> It may have always been there and I just never noticed it til I received a badge.. They can be found on the left menu under the Audiobooks tab, down at the bottom.
> 
> Screenshots..
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/g8q40dmzjc1sqw1/Listening-Level.jpg
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hvg3e0mtnedb5ub/ListeningTime.jpg
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pm6ld4tnxr1jg5u/Badges.jpg


That seems odd... I listen to Audiobooks on my iPhone not my Kindle (easier to carry the iPhone while running!  ) so maybe it has been there the whole time...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

VydorScope said:


> That seems odd... I listen to Audiobooks on my iPhone not my Kindle (easier to carry the iPhone while running!  ) so maybe it has been there the whole time...


I remember barges when I played with Audible on my Android phone. I haven't used it enough on a Fire to notice the badges, but not surprising that they are there.

And no, I refuse to say it. Someone else will have to.....


----------



## KindleGirl

VydorScope said:


> That seems odd... I listen to Audiobooks on my iPhone not my Kindle (easier to carry the iPhone while running!  ) so maybe it has been there the whole time...


These badges aren't new to audible. I've had them on my ithingies for quite a while now. They may have just shown up on the Fires. I never listen to audible on my Fire, so I don't know if they've been there or not, but they have been on my iphone previously.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mollyb52 said:


> My 8.9 HDX updated last night. It is different. I am not a lover of change for no reason. It looks different and some things function in a different way. I will give it a chance...but I feel a case of the whiny complaining coming on...LOL.


For, me, apart from the cosmetic changes, on which I'm completely neutral, there are a couple of things I really like.

One is the back up and restore -- so if you have to do a factory reset, while you'll still have to reload content, your settings -- like wifi networks and such -- will be saved and can easily be restored.

Also, they have done something to optimize battery life and I'm here to tell you it definitely works.  Used to be sometimes overnight my HDX8.9 would drain -- I'd put it down with over 50% charge and it'd be dead or nearly so when I picked it up the next day. I guess it kept checking on line for stuff. The only way to have that NOT happen was to turn wireless off -- but, I didn't want it not to pull email and such, I just didn't want it dead in the morning. Alternatively, I could go to the trouble to 'force stop' every game that might be checking for updates or status sharing, but what a pain.  With the update, that doesn't happen any more. So I count that as a VERY GOOD thing.


----------



## 68564

KindleGirl said:


> These badges aren't new to audible. I've had them on my ithingies for quite a while now. They may have just shown up on the Fires. I never listen to audible on my Fire, so I don't know if they've been there or not, but they have been on my iphone previously.


I guess I need to start staring at my iphone while listening to audiobooks to notice these things!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Hooded Claw said:


> I remember barges when I played with Audible on my Android phone. I haven't used it enough on a Fire to notice the badges, but not surprising that they are there.
> 
> And no, I refuse to say it. Someone else will have to.....


Nobody else has said it, and my willpower has crumbled. So say it along with me out loud....

"WE DON'T NEED NO STEENKING BADGES"


----------



## 68564

The Hooded Claw said:


> Nobody else has said it, and my willpower has crumbled. So say it along with me out loud....
> 
> "WE DON'T NEED NO STEENKING BADGES"


Sure... but evidently you do need BARGES


----------



## Toby

I downloaded the update on my 7" Fire HDX  tonight manually, because I like the features that Ann mentioned. I also saw the badges. I haven't checked my email yet on the Fire, but read that you have to put in a pin number.


----------



## skyblue

The swipe lock has changed. If I'm reading in landscape mode I have to swipe clear across the page. It was just a short quick swipe before. 

Also, I wish they had left the clock in the center.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> I downloaded the update on my 7" Fire HDX tonight manually, because I like the features that Ann mentioned. I also saw the badges. I haven't checked my email yet on the Fire, but read that you have to put in a pin number.


I didn't have to put a PIN in to read my email, though I did have to put one in on the lock screen of the device since I have a "child" account. Don't know if that makes a difference.

Betsy


----------



## Toby

I didn't have to on my 4.5.1 update, but my father mentioned that he was asked to for his email. Strange! I have my account. He has his account. I haven't checked the email using the 4.1.1. yet.


----------



## maryjf45

I agree about the clock placement. Liked it in the middle. Thanks to posting the roundabout way to get the newest update, I finally found it. However, the reason I'm downloading it, is I hope it might fix a problem that I have had since the last update - I can't connect to my home WiFi. Awaiting tech support on that problem. One thing I can't find on the new version is the time setting -amount of time before lockscreen appears.  I liked not having to do the password every time I turned the sleep mode on for a few minutes. I'm starting to wish to go back to the old version.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

maryjf45 said:


> One thing I can't find on the new version is the time setting -amount of time before lockscreen appears. I liked not having to do the password every time I turned the sleep mode on for a few minutes. I'm starting to wish to go back to the old version.


If you go to settings, then near the bottom of the list is "security & privacy". Then tap on "require lock screen". You can set it up to 20 minutes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, because I care about you people so much . . . . . . 

I did an experiment today. Betsy was there and can confirm.

I'd backed up my HDX8.9 (2013 model) and I did a 'reset to factory'.  THEN, I restored it from the back up. 

I can report that it worked fairly well. Once it was reset, I had to enter my Amazon credentials manually and also had to enter a wifi password manually.  Once I did that, a page came up that basically said did I want to restore from the back up I had for the device -- knew it's name and everything.  I told it yes and it took about a minute to do so.

At first we didn't think it had populated everything, but, really, it was just taking a little longer to put the icons back where they belonged. Ultimately, though, everything on my carousel and home page returned.  Books and apps I'd had ON the device, did not get automatically re-downloaded, but if I'd put a link to them on my home page or had a group they were there.

The browser had all my bookmarks, but had not retained my log in information so, for example, I had to re-enter my kboards credentials. Amazon knew I was me, though. 

It restored my 'remembered' wifi settings as well . . . we were 'out and about' and when I got home it automatically found and connected my home network. That was very nice

I had to reset my access code -- which makes sense: they say the only way to access the Fire if you forget it is to do a reset.

When I accessed email for the first time after the restore (Betsy wasn't around for this part) it asked did I want to restore accounts and settings? Of course I did. I had to re-enter the password for each account, of course, but then the rest of the set up was done. When I restored my gmail account, contacts and everything came back as well.


----------



## maryjf45

Thanks for the tips. I think the first time I did the restore, after the update, something went amiss, because it went a little differently the second time. However, after talking to tech support, and sending them my kindle logs, they are going to send a replacement device.


----------



## maryjf45

i spent a lot of time on kindle forums last night trying to suss out a solution for my wifi dropping, and a lot of people complained about having to reinstall their dictionaries, and having problem with the dictionary feature in books.  And I noticed the same for me.  Also some apps may not work well with the update, especially some of the tv, video apps, (however videos  on some site called acorn, apparently CAN be viewed now. However, if the problems for you aren't worth the pluses, you can go to support and have the older version restored, but then you will not receive automatic updates.


----------

